# dog pimples?



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

has anyone encountered them with their dog?


----------



## oreostallion (Jun 30, 2009)

beccapottersays said:


> has anyone encountered them with their dog?


My old blue nose Pitbull used to have them - i took him to the vet and the doctor said it was normal because their skin was so sensitive , he told me ( believe it or not ) to use acne medicine for them


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

lots of pitties/bullies get them, especially under the chin. One really good remedy is to make sure your water and food bowls are stainless steel (not plastic or ceramic or aluminum) and wash them daily! And change the water frequently. Many dogs have issues with other materials and the water and food can be a breeding ground for bacteria. We use cortisone on any bumps since it doesn't dry out the skin. Just FYI, over-drying the skin can cause ingrown hairs or deep infection which can become cysts/boils.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

acne meds? never heard of this.....my dog has if u want to call em "pimples" go look on the Pictures forum and look for "Whats This..." thread it will give u sum good advice and solutions.....


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the help.

my baby had one a while ago. hes better now.
and we just made sure everything [bowls, toys, etc.]
stayed clean. and cleaned his face after coming inside,
and playing in the dirt and grass with his sister and my 
roommates dog.

we recently moved from an apartment to 
a house with a big backyard.

so i figured he just got dirty, and we didn't get it all,
and so his pores just got clogged, etc. etc.

just didn't know how common they were.

thanks tho.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

do they look something like this.........

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/15154-what.html


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

nope.

it looked like a human pimple.
but nothing serious.


it didn't look like
your typical tv nerdy boy
in highschool with gross zits
about to burst if you look at them
too hard, tho. haha.


if he happens to get another
i'll take a picture.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

*update w/ picture*

well, gee.

found one rocky today.

this is what it looks like.
but not as drastic [due to insane 
blackberry flash.]

http://tinypic.com/r/otgcu9/5

what do you think guys?


----------

